# Geo thermal heating



## pauleone (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,

does anyone know anybody in Puglia that installs this eco type heating system?

thanks

paul.


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

pauleone said:


> Hi,
> 
> does anyone know anybody in Puglia that installs this eco type heating system?
> 
> ...


If you are proficient in Italian, check the website Geotermia, or call toll-free 800 984 326.


----------

